
A free tool to plan deliveries during the Covid-19 pandemic - eiskalt
https://www.here.com/wegodeliver
======
taitems
We self isolated really early due to a possible COVID scare, so for months now
we’ve been using a local green grocer who has always done free delivery over
$40. Early on it was phone orders only, payment details read out over the
phone. After a while they moved to email. Now I’ve noticed a Shopify instance.
It’s been fascinating watching the digital transformation step by step.

Problem is its still a black box as to when it’s coming. I emailed Friday
morning and they might do a delivery run around 12pm, only they didn’t. Nor
Saturday. Usually the only warning I get is a push notification my card has
been charged and some time in the next 15min-3 hours it might show up.

This isn’t about Uber Eats or Deliveroo, this is about tiny operations in
hyper local environments. COVID has brought a lot of companies kicking and
screaming into the digital age, so I hope apps like these capitalise and stick
around. Impeccable timing!

------
qtyc
We at [https://www.questtag.com/](https://www.questtag.com/) offer a one stop
solution for people to start their own delivery services. Particularly during
this pandemic we are trying to help restaurants self-deliver. So if you know a
restaurant owner that can utilize our software please mention about us.

------
flarg
Here is the Nokia maps solution right? Is popular with some people I know

~~~
maxerickson
It was previously (before that it was Navteq, Nokia bought it in 2007 and made
it Here).

A consortium of german automakers bought it a few years ago.

------
yread
Oh I thought it's going to be about your birth plan

------
adamqureshi
So we can use this to build a web app for the local farmers to set up a
delivery service? I live in New York. USA.

~~~
qtyc
Hi Questtag cofounder here. I would be more than happy to help you set
something up.

------
amelius
The problem is discovery, since every consumer is already using apps like Uber
eats.

~~~
giarc
It looks like this could be used by any industry, example a hardware store or
toy store. While listening to a podcast, I heard about a toy store that was
doing more business now than before COVID and self-isolation.

~~~
jsjohnst
> I heard about a toy store that was doing more business now than before COVID

One plausible explanation: parents desperately needing to keep kids
entertained at home so they can work.

Most likely it’s multiple causes, but that’s one of several that comes to
mind.

